# Punk Run or Alternative Substance Abuse Meetings



## yellowbrickfreeway (Oct 26, 2016)

Alright, I tried to search for another thread like this but didn't find anything, so here goes.

There's always a lot of deaths in the community, but there's been a hell of a lot recently. As someone who has also struggled with various substance abuse issues before, I thought it would be a cool idea to put together all our knowledge of all of the underground alternative group meetings for NA and AA across the country. I KNOW There are a bunch out there, I have heard tale, but I really only know about one. I think to have a large list of all of these would be a pretty sweet resource to have, because they do not focus on religion, but other methods and are generally run by punks or ex-travelers.

I think there's a lot of people who would be super down to go to these things and talk to folks if there was more knowledge that these underground groups existed. They are more suited to the vast majority of us and kind of directed towards our kinda folk anyway. There's a lot of harm reduction groups out there too that don't hold meetings and all that, so maybe we could compile two separate lists?

The only one I know of is *TRYSTEREO*, in *New Orleans*. They are cool as fuck and I remember when I was living there in the winter of 2014-2015, they had weekly NA meetings (I had some friends who were going to them) and because it was punk oriented, they focused on a lot of interesting (I thought) ways of getting aggression out, like I remember they took a field trip to the shooting range once either before or at the end of their group meeting.

They also have a 24/7 call hotline, hand out harm reduction supplies (not just for heroin), give training on naloxone (narcan) administration (as well as hand out naloxone), safe sex info and supplies, testing, housing and meal references, etc, etc. They are volunteer and donation supported, and throw a lot of events in the area just for that (where at you can also get whatever help you need while attending).

They have a website, with a lot of helpful links on there as well: http://nolaharmreduction.tumblr.com

There meet up schedule doesn't seem to be up there, but I remember it was always listed up on noladiy.org -- I checked and didn't see them on there now, but I'll try to ask some friend's what's up and if they know if there's a permanent schedule currently and what not.

So yeah, I dunno, y'all know of any underground meetings and what not?


----------



## Tude (Oct 27, 2016)

There are places out there, I used to and do have a list of agencies across the country but some folded and others I lost - but let me see what I can dig up for you - plus I'm an admin at a dirtykid facebook site where there are admins set in place for drug issues - I will contact them. There maybe other people here who may chime in with information previously posted or new stuff.

Currently I am rather busy with job but plan on catching up on my internet stuff this weekend so if I do not get back to you - message me but I emailed myself (my calendar is overwhelmed) to gather info for you and others 

<edit> I just checked our resources subforum for health and did not see any addition that was totally directed at AA/NA so this information would be a good source to add to this subforum. Good Idea!


----------

